# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Про дар

## Сашаа

Страшно жить

----------


## Сашаа

Ну вот так

----------


## Сашаа

Ну все возможно

----------


## Каролина

> Страшно жить


 почему же страшно?

----------


## 4ёрный

До редактирования здесь было нечто несвязное.

----------


## Каролина

> До редактирования здесь было нечто несвязное.


 ну может что-то связное еще появится

----------


## 4ёрный

Маловероятно, исходя из остальных сообщений на форуме.

----------


## 4ёрный

А Вы, Каролина, случаем, не психолог?

----------


## Каролина

> А Вы, Каролина, случаем, не психолог?


 а вы хотели бы с ним поговорить?)

----------


## 4ёрный

Нет)))) Я довольно взрослый для решения своих проблем собственными силами.)) Просто прочитал все Ваши форумные сообщения.

----------


## Каролина

> Нет)))) Я довольно взрослый для решения своих проблем собственными силами.)) Просто прочитал все Ваши форумные сообщения.


 Я рада,что вы тут не смотря на дату регистрации, 2014 года смогли решить свои проблемы))

----------


## 4ёрный

Нет. Я отодвинул решение в перспективу. Но уйти отсюда не могу. Здесь интересно. Чем? Не знаю.

----------


## Каролина

> Нет. Я отодвинул решение в перспективу. Но уйти отсюда не могу. Здесь интересно. Чем? Не знаю.


 ну возможно вы ищите схожие ситуации с вашей,что бы найти ответы какие-то?

----------


## 4ёрный

Увы, Вы не угадали)))

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

> Нет. Я отодвинул решение в перспективу. Но уйти отсюда не могу. Здесь интересно. Чем? Не знаю.


 У меня отложить проблему не получается. Если проблема не решается, то я на ней зацикливаюсь. Все мысли об одном. Хочется избавиться от проблемы любым способом, только бы перестать думать об этом.

----------


## 4ёрный

А ответы я искал... Довольно долго. И не нашёл. Так что, просто получаю удовольствие от остатка жизни и от общения, подобного которому на других ресурсах не найдёшь.

----------


## Каролина

> А ответы я искал... Довольно долго. И не нашёл. Так что, просто получаю удовольствие от остатка жизни и от общения, подобного которому на других ресурсах не найдёшь.


 а какие были вопросы для ответов?)

----------


## 4ёрный

Хочу в Dignitas, любая проблема носит временный характер. Тут главное, как к ней относиться. Иногда полезно всё пустить на самотёк и посмотреть что получится. Хотя, финал один - смерть. Поэтому не всё ли равно каким путём к ней придёшь?

----------


## 4ёрный

Каролина, вопросы мои носят экзистенциальный характер. Так что ответить на них некому)))

----------


## Каролина

> Каролина, вопросы мои носят экзистенциальный характер. Так что ответить на них некому)))


 и не поспоришь) философия вещь тонкая ,еще и на такую тему.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

> Вам нужно антипсихотики принимать.


 Принимаю анксиолитик, который продается без рецепта. Эффекта не заметил.

----------


## Wasted

> Принимаю анксиолитик, который продается без рецепта. Эффекта не заметил.


 А водка не помогает разве? Универсальное лекарство же.

----------


## Каролина

> А водка не помогает разве? Универсальное лекарство же.


 в противоположную сторону универсальное

----------


## 4ёрный

Когда две трети жизни позади и большая часть возможностей реализована, только и остаётся что думать о вечном, чтобы мозги не усохли раньше времени.))

----------


## Каролина

> Когда две трети жизни позади и большая часть возможностей реализована, только и остаётся что думать о вечном, чтобы мозги не усохли раньше времени.))


 опять не поспоришь, только не тут бы вам сидеть, а путешествовать где-нибудь)

----------


## 4ёрный

Каролина, я в детстве много ездил по стране. Так что напутешествовался))) 

ЗЫ. Кстати, заметил, что когда на форуме поднимается активность, как сейчас, его начинают блокировать. По крайней мере, мой провайдер.

----------


## Каролина

> Каролина, я в детстве много ездил по стране. Так что напутешествовался))) 
> 
> ЗЫ. Кстати, заметил, что когда на форуме поднимается активность, как сейчас, его начинают блокировать. По крайней мере, мой провайдер.


 Не сталкивалась с таким, ну так это же детство и "Страна" , а можно сейчас и по всему миру)

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

> Хочу в Dignitas, любая проблема носит временный характер. Тут главное, как к ней относиться. Иногда полезно всё пустить на самотёк и посмотреть что получится. Хотя, финал один - смерть. Поэтому не всё ли равно каким путём к ней придёшь?


 Не получается пустить на самотек. Хотел бы лечь в психушку, но потом к нормальной жизни уже не вернуться.

----------


## Каролина

> Принимаю анксиолитик, который продается без рецепта. Эффекта не заметил.


 а кто вам его назначил?

----------


## 4ёрный

Весь мир, к сожалению (или к счастью), меня уже не интересует. И чем дальше, тем меньше. Безразличие - тоже выход из проблем, кстати.

----------


## Каролина

> Весь мир, к сожалению (или к счастью), меня уже не интересует. И чем дальше, тем меньше. Безразличие - тоже выход из проблем, кстати.


 ну лишь на какое то время...

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

> а кто вам его назначил?


 Его рекламировали. Купил без рецепта.

----------


## 4ёрный

Хочу в Dignitas, Вы боитесь что-то неуспеть сделать в жизни? Неотложные проблемы - еда, кров и туалет. Всё остальное может подождать. ИМХО.

----------


## 4ёрный

Каролина, нужно трезво оценивать свои возможности. Ну нельзя всем быть Гейтсами и Македонскими. Излишние амбиции приводят к краху.

----------


## Каролина

> Каролина, нужно трезво оценивать свои возможности. Ну нельзя всем быть Гейтсами и Македонскими. Излишние амбиции приводят к краху.


 ну я вам просто как вариант предложила путешествия) недостаточное самолюбие приведет примерно к тому же.

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, питаться на помойке тоже плохо)) Так что трезвая оценка - наше всё.

----------


## 4ёрный

"ну я вам просто как вариант предложила путешествия) "

Вы хотите скрасить мою скучную жизнь? Право, не стоит...) Я стараюсь не оставлять здесь личных данных, но поверьте, по классическим критериям меня можно назвать счастливым. В моей жизни есть всё, что необходимо. Включая стену с дипломами и килограммом медалей))) А также дом- семью-детей-машины. Так что на скуку и хондру я право имею,)))

----------


## Каролина

> Да, питаться на помойке тоже плохо)) Так что трезвая оценка - наше всё.


 согласна)

----------


## Каролина

> "ну я вам просто как вариант предложила путешествия) "
> 
> Вы хотите скрасить мою скучную жизнь? Право, не стоит...) Я стараюсь не оставлять здесь личных данных, но поверьте, по классическим критериям меня можно назвать счастливым. В моей жизни есть всё, что необходимо. Включая стену с дипломами и килограммом медалей))) А также дом- семью-детей-машины. Так что на скуку и хондру я право имею,)))


 олное и законное)

----------


## 4ёрный

Однако, Каролина, про психолога Вы не ответили...

----------


## Wasted

> в противоположную сторону универсальное


 Ну да, попутно загоняет в гроб, но от проблем, тревог и волнений тем не менее избавляет, проверено лично!))

----------


## Wasted

> Весь мир, к сожалению (или к счастью), меня уже не интересует. И чем дальше, тем меньше. Безразличие - тоже выход из проблем, кстати.


 Аналогично. Нет никакого желания объезжать белый свет, тем более в наше время.

----------


## 4ёрный

Wasted, а я не могу пить. Мозг протестует. Наверное, генетика. А может, осознание того, что сколько ни пей - проблемы не исчезнут. Только финансовые добавятся.

----------


## 4ёрный

Телефон садится, так что всем спасибо за общение.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, а я не могу пить. Мозг протестует. Наверное, генетика. А может, осознание того, что сколько ни пей - проблемы не исчезнут. Только финансовые добавятся.


 Дык и антипсихотики не убирают проблем, спиртное лишь как их альтернатива.

----------


## June

> Дык и антипсихотики не убирают проблем


 Большинство проблем. Но то подмножество проблем, про которое пишет *Хочу в Dignitas*, как раз могут быть решены именно антипсихотиками. Я бы на его месте попробовал.

----------


## Каролина

> Ну да, попутно загоняет в гроб, но от проблем, тревог и волнений тем не менее избавляет, проверено лично!))


 Буквально до того момента, пока не проспишься в конечном итоге, проблем станет ещё больше.

----------


## Wasted

> Буквально до того момента, пока не проспишься в конечном итоге, проблем станет ещё больше.


 Ну а тогда повторил вливание) Все просто!

----------


## Wasted

> Большинство проблем. Но то подмножество проблем, про которое пишет *Хочу в Dignitas*, как раз могут быть решены именно антипсихотиками. Я бы на его месте попробовал.


 
Ну а я думаю, что эту его мнительность и зацикленную тревожность спиртное тоже прекрасно уберет, тем более что на него рецепта не нужно.

----------


## Каролина

> Большинство проблем. Но то подмножество проблем, про которое пишет *Хочу в Dignitas*, как раз могут быть решены именно антипсихотиками. Я бы на его месте попробовал.


 а как вы поняли подходят ему антипсихотики или нет, к примеру на начальной стадии шизофрении назначают антипсихотики, а далее они просто бездейственны....и уже нужны другие препараты.

----------


## 4ёрный

Каролина, Вы даже не психолог, а психиатр? о_О

----------


## Каролина

> Каролина, Вы даже не психолог, а психиатр? о_О


 что же вы все забыть не можете, кто я)

----------


## 4ёрный

Просто манера общения у Вас... Слегка профессиональная)))

----------


## Каролина

> Просто манера общения у Вас... Слегка профессиональная)))


 ну если только слегка)

----------


## 4ёрный

О'кей, флуд прекращаю.)))

----------


## Каролина

а кто откуда вообще?

----------


## 4ёрный

Предпочту остаться инкогнито.

----------


## Каролина

> Предпочту остаться инкогнито.


 думаете город может вас выдать?)

----------


## 4ёрный

Да. А что меняет география при общении?

----------


## Каролина

> Да. А что меняет география при общении?


 Видимо у вас очень маленький городок,либо навязчивая идея)
География никак не сможет повлиять на общение, если вы не из какого-нибудь племени, да даже и это не повлияло бы, было бы просто больше вопросов) Обычный интерес,кто откуда.

----------


## 4ёрный

Каролина, у меня нет паранойи. Просто если допустить малую утечку информации, то рано или поздно, будет слита она вся. Поэтому  всё, что касается персональных данных - табу.
Лишь чистое общение.

----------


## Каролина

> Каролина, у меня нет паранойи. Просто если допустить малую утечку информации, то рано или поздно, будет слита она вся. Поэтому  всё, что касается персональных данных - табу.
> Лишь чистое общение.


 Про паранойю совсем не шло речи)

----------


## 4ёрный

Я мог бы назвать и любой город. Просто к чему? Всё что я пишу невозможно проверить. Достоверно то, что я из азиатской части России. Высшего образования не имею. По роду занятий - рабочий. И у меня действительно есть стена с дипломами и килограмм медалей)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Большего сообщить не могу.

----------


## Каролина

> Я мог бы назвать и любой город. Просто к чему? Всё что я пишу невозможно проверить. Достоверно то, что я из азиатской части России. Высшего образования не имею. По роду занятий - рабочий. И у меня действительно есть стена с дипломами и килограмм медалей)))


 да я помню про кг. медалей, ну расскажите хоть откуда и за что этот кг. вам достался)

----------


## 4ёрный

А вот это точно не скажу)))) Спорт не олимпийского вида. Спалюсь на раз. ))))
Другие темы есть?

----------


## 4ёрный

Вспомнить Вам про психолога-психиатра, что ли...

----------


## Каролина

> А вот это точно не скажу)))) Спорт не олимпийского вида. Спалюсь на раз. ))))
> Другие темы есть?


  чего же вы так боитесь) Я не знаю на какие темы с вами можно говорить,сейчас спрошу как погода, вы и на это откажитесь отвечать,ибо и это можно отследить))

----------


## 4ёрный

Погода зимняя))) А вопросы можно задавать любые. Правда, ответ может быть ложным.
Беседа начинает напоминать интервью.))

----------


## Каролина

> Погода зимняя))) А вопросы можно задавать любые. Правда, ответ может быть ложным.
> Беседа начинает напоминать интервью.))


 Ну из большинства вопросов, ответ один : "Спалюсь,не скажу" , начинает напоминать монолог. Будет тема,пишите)

----------


## 4ёрный

Общение не отягощённое личными данными мне кажется более открытым. Мысли излагаются без предубеждений.

----------


## 4ёрный

Хорошо. Будет тема - напишу. Спасибо за общение.)

----------


## Каролина

> Общение не отягощённое личными данными мне кажется более открытым. Мысли излагаются без предубеждений.


 Что бы с человеком общаться более открыто, нужно владеть минимум информацией, т.е если бы я знала,за что медали, возможно развила бы тему данного спорта, если бы знала город, тоже развила тему, я вот например из Сибири, и медведи нам дорогу не переходят как многие думают)

----------


## 4ёрный

Вот тут то, как раз и есть  одна из моих проблем. Обсуждение реальной жизни мне мало интересно. И быть инициатором разговора об этом я не могу.

----------


## Каролина

> Вот тут то, как раз и есть  одна из моих проблем. Обсуждение реальной жизни мне мало интересно. И быть инициатором разговора об этом я не могу.


 Вот видите, пришли постепенно к конкретике)Одна из проблем.

----------


## 4ёрный

Но поддерживать беседу способен.
В своё время посетил несколько городов Сибири, а также Москву, Армавир, Смоленск, Сочи, и Днепропетровскую область Украины.

----------


## Каролина

> Но поддерживать беседу способен.
> В своё время посетил несколько городов Сибири, а также Москву, Армавир, Смоленск, Сочи, и Днепропетровскую область Украины.


 нет смысла ее поддерживать,если она не интересна)

----------


## 4ёрный

Вот видите, пришли постепенно к конкретике)Одна из проблем.

Но это проблема собеседника, а не моя))) Мой интравертный характер меня не напрягает)

----------


## Каролина

> Вот видите, пришли постепенно к конкретике)Одна из проблем.
> 
> Но это проблема собеседника, а не моя))) Мой интравертный характер меня не напрягает)


 Странно ,вы вроде написали "одна из моих проблем" ) вот я и подумала, что это ваша проблема)

----------


## 4ёрный

Одна из моих проблем как собеседника. Я первым разговоры не завожу. ))

Да, действительно, смысла нет. 
Спасибо ещё раз. )) За сим, откланиваюсь...)))

----------


## Джек

боюсь жить

----------


## 4ёрный

Джек, какой смысл бояться того, что уже произошло?

----------


## Unity

> боюсь жить


 Если заглянуть в себя, рано или поздно придёт понимание: состоянье страха - всего лишь _ошибка_ нашего сознания - созданная актом нашего _отождествления_ с иллюзорным/рукотворным/всецело интеллектуальным Образом "Себя", - ну и временной _вере_ во Идею, что "...Благосостоянию Себя нечто (нужное вписать) угрожает в будущем". 
Но "будущего" нет; есть лишь Настоящее - и его тележка завсегда на "рельсах" временной стрелы. Как бы ни менялись цифры на часах или же календарях, наше восприятие - завсегда во этом "вагоне" - во Здесь и Сейчас. 
Равно как и нет того, кто бы мог "бояться". Наше человеческое ego - всего лишь обманка, мираж, "развод на ****". Оно - просто способ Вселенной _заставить_ людей "вкалывать на рудниках" этого существования, доясь, словно бы корова, яростной энергией собственной эмоций. 
Так что... 
Вас просто "вампирят", Сударь, Опасающийся Жизни. С пелёнок, с самого рождения. 
Как и каждого на этой планете. 
Впредь - более не стоит просто разбазаривать драгоценную свою энергию на этот напрасный эмоциональный _шум_. Этого Вам ведь никто и не компенсирует.

----------

